# I am leaving this place



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Im gonna leave this place until maybe june of 2005 because everytime i come here i feel reminded that i have DP, id rather think of it less and less. Im going to expirement with alot of different supplements and eat healthy and work out hardcore, sort of a self therapy so i can get rid of wat i have, I will check back with you guys in June. Good Luck with you recovery's. Let the journey begin :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

good for u jonny, don't be tempted to come back here when u think things are bad, just keep on focusing "onwards" and "outwards", it will pass. Good luck!


----------

